# DISCUSS: Best known statue



## TomTack (Sep 20, 2009)

Some Statues everyone knows:

the smallest:

Manneken Pis, Brussels, Belgium
(Dutch for little man urinating) It is a small bronze fountain sculpture depicting a naked little boy urinating into the fountain's basin. It was designed by Jerome Duquesnoy and put in place in 1618



















the most Art Deco:

Christ the Redeemer, Rio, Brazil, 1931
(Portuguese: O Cristo Redentor, formerly Portuguese: Christo redemptor) is a statue of Jesus Christ in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil; considered the largest art deco statue in the world. The statue stands 39.6 metres 



















The most Iconic:

The Statue of Liberty, New York, USA 
officially titled Liberty Enlightening the World , dedicated on October 28, 1886, is a monument commemorating the centennial of the signing of the United States Declaration of Independence, given to the United States by the people of France to represent the friendship between the two countries established during the American Revolution.



















The most robust:

Moai, Easter Island, Chile
are monolithic human figures carved from rock between the years 1250 and 1500. Nearly half are still at Rano Raraku, the main moai quarry, but hundreds were transported from there and set on stone platforms called ahu around the island's perimeter.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

The Pieta












The Statue of David


----------



## coldplay4ever (Mar 17, 2010)

World's biggest statue.

*Spring Temple Buddha* in Lushan, Henan (China) (128m/420ft)
With lotus throne (22m/72ft) and pedestal (25m/82ft)
A total of 153m/502ft



Another famous one

*Mount Rushmoure Monument* (USA)

4 heads of 4 presidents (George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, Theodoore Roosevelt, Abraham Licoln) (18,3m/60ft for each head)


----------



## morrissey-in-love (Dec 28, 2008)

from my city artist Botero and his fatty sculptures:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

銅造阿弥陀如来坐像　douzou amida nyorai zou (1243)


----------

